
Black Girls Code - charleshaanel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3dsB2SSZAjs
======
Supreme
Cool, more "reverse racism" and "reverse sexism". Remember folks, if we want
to be unified we need to segregate. Love is hate. Peace is war.

Orwell must be rolling in his grave - doublespeak is truly the language of the
future.

EDIT: Since the view that affirmative action is positive is so prevalent, and
that I hadn't previously given it an in-depth look, I've been reading around
the subject.

From the horse's mouth (<http://www.mat.jhu.edu/~sormani/affirm-impact.html>):

> As an illustration of what that would mean, they constructed a rough profile
> of 700 black students admitted in 1976 under race-conscious policies. Of the
> 700, 225 obtained professional degrees or doctorates; 70 are now medical
> doctors, 60 are lawyers, 125 are business executives and more than 300 are
> civic leaders. Their average annual earnings are $71,000.

As expected, getting people into higher level education substantially improves
their quality of life.

> A more troubling question, the authors acknowledge, regards the white
> students whom these black students displaced. Would society have been better
> off if they had attended instead of the blacks?

> "That is the central question," the authors write, "and it cannot be
> answered by data alone." It is a clash of "principle versus principle, not
> principle versus expediency." They come down firmly on the side of admitting
> the blacks, saying that society needs them because of the scarcity of black
> professionals.

> "In the case of universities and colleges, race turns out to be very
> relevant because we are interested in what students can teach one another
> and race is a part of that in an increasingly diverse society. Well-prepared
> minorities have a special leadership role because there have been so few in
> the past. So what is fair involves the question of the purpose of a
> university. And, ultimately that question is not soluble with data."

In summary, a subset of people are earning substantially more than another
subset, where both were equally qualified for the position, because their skin
was a particular color. The justification for this is that the minority is a
minority. The proponents assert that whether this is right or wrong is a
question of principal. They assert that this causes a minimal impact on the
majority population and a significant benefit for the minority population.
They do not apply concrete numbers to this last assertion and instead state
percentages. Ofcourse, those percentages translate into living, breathing
human beings who, in the absence of race-based discrimination would be living
a very different life.

Fairness is not an obvious thing, it seems. Fairness depends on what you're
trying to accomplish. If your target is making sure that the year book photos
have the right balance of color, by all means discriminate. If your target is
giving people a fair opportunity based on their abilities then a meritocracy
might suit you better.

Can't we all just be equal? Can't we just share with people who have less than
us and help them get on their feet without disenfranchising someone else?
Can't we make room for everyone, no exclusions? Call this idealistic but I'm
just being real about it.

~~~
noton
^ This. If you're good, your sex/race doesn't matter. Stop trying to force
your shitty "equality" politics on a field that does very well without.

~~~
clicks
Your account is 40 minutes old.

The way HN works nowadays (per my observations) your comment will almost
indubitably get deleted and your account banned, because you've made a
worthless comment (void of any reasonable argument or explanation).

But I'm requesting HN mods that be to _not_ do that please. Because this is
such a recurrent response, I'd rather that one of our elders and wiser ones
respond to this with their insights. Bigotry is best expunged from minds and
hearts by free speech -- talking about it openly helps clear up things a lot.

~~~
gizmo686
Could you elaborate on how the GP's post was bigoted. All I read from it was
the claim that racism/sexism does not exist, and a request against affirmative
action.

Granted, the entire comment was void of any argument, and meets my definition
of worthless, but I do not see the bigotry in it.

~~~
Supreme
>All I read from it was the claim that racism/sexism does not exist, and a
request against affirmative action.

I'm actually making the argument that prejudice is alive and well and that
that is the whole problem. We should be blind to who prejudice is directed at
and attempt to reduce it as a whole, not "fight fire with fire" or "racism
with racism."

